
Why Switching to AWS May Cost You a Fortune - wstrange
https://www.hivelocity.net/blog/AWS-bandwidth-expensive/
======
wstrange
I found this while doing some research on hosting costs on AWS and GCE.

Network egress _does_ appear to be very expensive on the big cloud providers.

In contrast, compute cycles seem more reasonable for what you get. Still more
expensive than dedicated servers - but you are getting some benefits as well -
namely someone else to manage those servers, elasticity etc

Why is bandwidth so expensive on AWS and GCE?

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Why is bandwidth so expensive on AWS and GCE?

Peering ratios + network architecture costs.

------
mrstorm
Caption says:"Marissa Mayer has reportedly been spending Yahoo! money like
water."

Which in California could mean, very carefully.

